# New here. First post - 2017 Scirocco R



## Hilder (May 11, 2017)

Hi all. New here. My names Andrew and I'm 28 years old. I work as a body shop estimator. And this is my 2017 VW Scirocco R in Urano grey.

Washed with all auto finesse products.

AF snow foam
Jet wash
AF lather hand wash with lambs wool mitt 2bm
Rinse
AF aqua coat
Rinse
Dry with AF aqua towel

Wheels also washed with lather in a third bucket. Along with AF wheel cleaner.

Car also has a few coats of AF temptation wax. And tyres dressed with AF satin creme.

Interior done with just a hoover and AF interior cleaner for now. Car only has 1200 miles on so far so nothing major needed interior wise yet. Although I do need to get the leather protected.

I'll let some pictures do more talking.













I have just bought some spare mirror caps to paint gloss black. And am doing the badges gloss black to match the grilles. And will be getting some H&R lowering springs next month too. Then putting on my private plate.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Thats a nice car my friend 

We've just swapped our MK7 Golf R and the Mrs loved it. Nice cleaning job too :thumb:


----------



## MJA88 (May 22, 2016)

Welcome. Beautiful car. VW just seem to do it right these days. Always loved that colour too. It seems to go almost milky in the right light.

Good shout on the springs. I'm shocked at the arch gap they've left on an R badge. You could host a dinner party in there.

Will look the mutt's nuts when it's dropped a little


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

leemackstaffs said:


> Thats a nice car my friend
> 
> We've just swapped our MK7 Golf R and the Mrs loved it. Nice cleaning job too :thumb:


Helps having a gleaming new 2017 car to keep clean.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Beautiful interior, one of VW group's finest, sorry not sure on the paint choice matey, sorry.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## Mattyhall22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice, it looks really good in that grey, the wheels look great as well. 

You need to get the photos up once its lowered


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

Welcome.

Lovely car in a stunning colour. Not a fan of the wheels sorry but other than that I'm jealous


----------



## Hilder (May 11, 2017)

Cheers for the welcome 

Colour isn't to everyone's taste but I personally love it. Keep getting asked "couldn't you afford paint on it, had to come in primer?" :lol: .

And the wheels I like also, But even been 19s the arch gap is still silly big.

Looking forward to getting the springs on. Then a remap in a few months too. Should see around 330/340bhp then. Although it is nippy enough at 280 for now.


----------



## Fruitcake (May 9, 2011)

Very clean and shiny  I'm a fellow Rocco owner, I do love the shape of them so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That colour is really lovely, got a nice deep tone too it, a lovely looking car around and great work and welcome along by the way :car:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

love the interior and the power cant be bad either, how comes it has a manual hand brake? me gtd has an electric one and thought thats how most vw were


----------



## Leesey (Dec 29, 2011)

What a car! Looks amazing I'd be over the moon with that
Jon


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Tidy roc and an unusual colour suits it thou I like those Cadiz alloys had the 18" on my old golfr. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

That is stunning!

The colour is different and I am a big lover of these flay grey colours. 

I don't know why they did not use the 4 wheel drive system from the Golf R and give it the new 310bhp engine though. This is better looking than any Golf and I think VW have missed a trick by not giving these the Golf R running gear!

I drove my friends Scirocco R and it was impressive!


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Love the exterior on this one, but think VW could do with giving the interior a good face lift, I don't doubt that it's screwed together well, but a bit bland for me considering that this is a top-end 'R' model.


----------



## boratron (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful car, the colour is fantasic. I wouldn't rush to lower it, it looks low already (but im quite a bit older than you so we are working to different standards!), you might find after a couple thousand miles more oon the clock it might settle down a bit?.


----------



## Hilder (May 11, 2017)

Power wise compared to the Golf R they are petty much even once going, obviously on set off the golf would be quicker with the 4wd. A friend of mine has a Golf R and we have been out for a few good spirited drives together and there is really nothing at all in them once on the move. It puts power down so well for FWD, must be modern technology that aids that, as my previous car was a 2005 RenaultSport Megane 225, and that was terrible for trying to get grip.

Im unsure why it has a manual handbrake, that's just how they all come for some reason in the R.

I consider it quite good on fuel too compared to the previous Renault, I was averaging 22mpg in the Megane no matter how you drove it. This on a morning commute is usually around 28-30, 38-40 on a run. Although ive been doing a tank of V-Power in around 200-220 miles :lol:

Im unsure if it will settle any lower, it will be another month ish before I get round to it anway.


----------



## jeff C50 (Feb 1, 2015)

That colour and wheels suits the car to perfection 👌


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

that is awesome


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

Nice car! Not a VW lover myself but the Scirocco has a lovely shape to it! I also think the colour look fabulous :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

That looks superb, top job


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Nice! I like a Scirocco, was tempted to get one when I bought my current car. Haven't seen the latest style til now, front end looks similar to previous ones but the back end's been tweaked a bit. I like it :thumb:


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Bloody love Rocco R's! Cant say thats the best colour ive seen, but life would be boring if everyone liked the same. Like how the facelift models have the 3 pod gauges on the dash. Hoping a scirocco r is my next car after my r32. Although probs be the pre-facelift. Very nice car you have yourself sir.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks a proper weapon mate. Lovely car.


----------



## NeoEvo8 (May 14, 2017)

Thats stunning! Love the colour.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Indeed. Great looking car. Think it's the best looking VW model at the moment. Nice colour too. Enjoy 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

welcome , Beautiful roc R


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

That really is stunning


----------



## Nigeltdi4life (May 9, 2017)

Beautiful car. Definitely the best looking vw model out, better looking than the golf gti and R by miles.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilder (May 11, 2017)

I haven't cleaned the car in over a month  so got round to it the other day

Before of the wheel, over 1k miles of dirt


And after


Also changed the badges and mirrors to gloss black, just waiting the rear badge to be painted as it fell of the stand in the booth 




Then cleaned my mates Golf too, and went out for a nice country road blast




£40 of V power lasted me 155 miles, so it was a fun drive. :wave:


----------



## Staticsri (May 5, 2017)

Looks really nice mate,one of my fav colours aswell,good job


----------



## Hilder (May 11, 2017)

Fitted black badges all round and a clean







And the RAMAIR intake I fitted a few days ago


----------

